# Sumatropin



## bigpoppie (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it pharma grade?


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 26, 2016)

bigpoppie said:


> Is it pharma grade?



I've never heard of it myself and I'm pretty familiar with most brands,,,especially pharma grade.


----------



## squatster (Jan 26, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> I've never heard of it myself and I'm pretty familiar with most brands,,,especially pharma grade.


When are you going to start carrying growth
You would be a 1 stop shop


----------

